
Sled Theoretical Performance Guide - K2L8M11N2
http://sled.rs/perf.html
======
cube2222
I've read the sled website/documentation a while ago and can only recommend
others to do the same.

It's a non-trivial amount of interesting knowledge regarding database creation
as well as performance.

------
CoffeeDregs
Somewhat puzzling post? I read it and appreciated it (but holy crap does it
need a TL;DR... (basically, "benchmark carefully")) but had little idea what
it has to do with `sled`, which turns out to be an embedded database written
in Rust. Perhaps update the title? I was looking forward to some performance
guidance for "sled" on "Rust (.rs)" and didn't really find any...

~~~
NotSammyHagar
It was kind of Hunter S Thomson-ish and also kind of inside-baseball like. It
would be interesting to talk to the author. Are they like that in person?

He's operating on another level in some ways, but does all that fancy-talk and
verbal abstraction (We are fucked in 2020 he says) actually come down to
anything a normal schlub can use? If you've worked in the db world on
distributed databases, well, this is par for the course at MemSQL or Amazon or
whatever.

~~~
zinclozenge
One of his commit messages
([https://github.com/spacejam/sled/commit/5dbd8f681133ab042e24...](https://github.com/spacejam/sled/commit/5dbd8f681133ab042e24ed0a09c2bcac5f1efd93))
was "©️ dat spicy law shit". He's an interesting character for sure.

